# cypress creek fish



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a friend that swares up and down that fish in the creek are not safe to eat any opionions on this


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

There's no way I would eat those fish! There is a treatment plant right on the creek off of Treaschwig rd. In all reality people shouldnt even be fishing the creek, except for us local, LOL.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

hahaha.



Fishin Tails said:


> There's no way I would eat those fish! There is a treatment plant right on the creek off of Treaschwig rd. In all reality people shouldnt even be fishing the creek, except for us local, LOL.


I've been eating the fish for 16 or so years now. Uh-Oh.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Creek*

Yes! F/T is right, you may even get sick just fishing there! Please stay away from Spring/Cypress creek!!

I eat them all the time, but I work in a hospital so what do I know?
BB


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Its not officially posted...... yet.... we aren't supposed to eat fish out of Galveston Bay, Sabine Lake.... and many other areas.

http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/seafood/Survey.shtm#advisory

I would advise everyone to go home and not fish the creek anymore....your babies will be born naked with little or no hair.

I will sacrifice and fish it and let science look at my remains. I also eat a lot of smoked meat, drink whiskey and chase women, so they may have trouble figuring out what killed me.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

"I also eat a lot of smoked meat, drink whiskey and chase women"

ddakota--you must be my long lost twin--except I'm 5 years older!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I personably would not eat them but they sure are fun to catch, if you did not eat them every day of your life I think you would be ok. If you only knew where some of the fish you buy in the supper market come from you would not eat them.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hahahaha.



ddakota said:


> I will sacrifice and fish it and let science look at my remains. I also eat a lot of smoked meat, drink whiskey and chase women, so they may have trouble figuring out what killed me.


What i'm hearing is, we are _living._


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I throw them all back except crappie, but I also drink whiskey, eat a lot of smoked turkey and beef and chase women so they may have trouble pinpointing what killed me also.


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*worms?*

A white bass i caught saturday had black spots in filet. Was it worms? Is this common?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I eat the whites and crappie I got sick one time the day after I ate them, but I had alot of beer an shots the night before so I'm not blaming the fish that was my fault. Lol Dakota posted a link that says pretty much any where you go don't eat the fish it's just a personal preference on how much you believe studies and how much fish you eat from these places. I see the same people every year at JJ so no one else is killing over from the fish


----------



## Zero (Mar 13, 2010)

I have seen those same black spots in their meat a long time ago. I stopped eating the fish from there years ago. 

Not worth the risk in my opinion. That is just me. I also do not sky dive or drive with my eyes closed.

They are fun to catch though.


Thanks,

Zero


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

yakinhoot said:


> A white bass i caught saturday had black spots in filet. Was it worms? Is this common?


I have cleaned some before from the Trinity or Lake Livingston that had worms. It is usually the bigger fish that I have seen them in. Also, unless you looked closely you would not spot them, they are small. IMO the larger fish of many species will contain them.


----------



## BloomKSU (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the crappie i caught last weekend had a worm in it. It was just onder the skin and had a small hole in the meat where it was all curled up. The worm was very thin and maybe 2 inches long. it looked sorta like a small earthworm but it was definitley some sort of parasite in the fish. Is this fish ok to eat eat or should i throw it out?


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

On a serious note - the key to consumption of anything is - MODERATION. 

I don't doubt the possibility that many of the fish that come out of Spring Creek and Cypress Creek could have higher than normal levels of various chemicals that could be bad for you. Those creeks are fed by a fairly large urban watershed and no telling what washes off the streets and out of the yards of suburbia into the creeks.

I personally don't think that eating any of them on a limited basis will do any more damage to you than most anything else you eat or do in your life. Just because it has a grocery store wrapper on it does not make it "safe". 

As to the worms in the fish - many species of fish contain worms in the flesh.. Do a google search and you can learn all you want and then some. Everything I have read says the worms are killed when you cook the fish and they will not harm you. Wont even harm you if you eat the fish raw because they cannot survive in humans.

I have eaten speckled trout for years that had worms in them. I have even looked for them after frying the fish. I have torn apart the fish looking for the worm and could not find it....seemed to disintegrate. 

This ends up being a personal choice - do worms bother you....don't eat them.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those worms can get in almost any fish, specs and saltwater drum often have them, but I have seen them in white bass, LMB, crappie, but do not recall seeing any in cat fish. They cause no harm, you can just cut them out and a little of the meat around them. They do look disgusting however.

I see most everyone has adopted the SS survial method of taking plenty of fluids, getting plenty of activity, and fishing as often as possible.
BTW, *Knob Creek* will purge almost any of the impurties from fish, game, and greatly enhance the acitivities!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

ive seen those worms/black parasites in wb and and largemouth, and ive seen them from fish all over the state. its not just this creek that carries them. lol. If i clean a fish that is just infested with them, i cant eat them. i know they are harmless once cooked/ or some say even raw, but i just can not eat it. lol however, if it has a couple, i just cut em out.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

If the grease is hot enough to fry fish in it'll take care of the worms...


----------



## Zero (Mar 13, 2010)

I have seen those little red worms in the crappie. Ruins my appetite to see them. I don't really go fishing in the creek for food, just fun and the challenge.

Thanks,

Zero


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I had heard that about the Knob Creek, SS, so I tried it but I couldn't get the fish to drink much of it. Think I poured out a whole fifth trying to get it in them. For all the good that did, I might as well have drunk it myself!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Actually the worms have a higher protein value than the fish. They need to be well cooked.
Eating them raw will cause uncontrolled giggles when they start wiggling around in your innards. THAT is when you use the Knob Creek to control them.
Most fish in southern streams, lakes and bays have some measure of chemical enhancement. It is just a price to pay for our prosperity from the agricultural, timber, oil and chemical industry.
Good jobs and canned tuna or good fishing and minimum wages.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

:slimer:I had a good weekend trip ::slimer:
But I have a MudBoat & went all the way past Cypresswood too


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

well, we will all die one way or another.... everything is cancerous these days.. so who care.. i enjoy eating them.. so go home people... leave me alone with the creek.. lol


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone, i will perhaps just cut the worms out and cook completly thru.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

OxbowOutfitters ... good going!


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I grew up eating walleye and yellow perch from the great lakes... I'm not worried about a few fish from cypress creek.

I caught a catfish a couple years ago that was just covered in little red dots that bled when they rubbed up against anything . I wouldn't even touch it. I was wondering if anyone had ever seen that before or knows what it was?


----------

